# Dämpferlänge des Beef Cake SL



## GoldenerGott (29. August 2011)

Welche Dämpfereinbaulänge hat eigentlich das Beef Cake SL?


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (8. September 2011)

Hallo,

alle Beef Cake Rahmen haben eine Dämpfer Einbaulänge von 222mm.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buleity (26. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Rose Team 
sind die rahmen des beef cake fr und dh die gleichen also kann man in das fr auch ein 240mm dämppfer reinmachen oder was auch immer ein bc dh hat?
MFG Stefan


----------



## underdog (27. September 2011)

beide haben eine Einbaulänge von 222mm


----------



## Buleity (28. September 2011)

also hat der vom dh nur mehr hub oder was?


----------



## underdog (29. September 2011)

So äusserlich sehen die gleich aus aber die Tretlagerhöhe und der Lenkwinkel sind anders als beim FR.


----------



## Buleity (29. September 2011)

Meine eigentliche frage ist ob ich auch in das fr ein dämpfer einbauen kann das ich hinten 200mm federweg habe
MFG Stefan


----------



## underdog (2. Oktober 2011)

ja kannst du


----------

